# 55 gallon dart vivarium



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I recently decided to get out of fish for the time being but felt I should come back and post on the forum where my insane passion for this hobby began

Just started building my first dart frog viv today tell me what u think

The false bottom










In the tank


















The Great Stuff going in









I grossly underestimated the amount of GS I would need so tomorrow I will be going to get a lot more you can see where the pond will be that will feed the river which will flow to the other end of the tank and i creted a large access area both for the pump heater and fogger hosing


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

cant wait to see some pics when you are finished


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

is that expand foam stuff your using?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good, Keep posting pics as you go.
:


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

pioneer1976 said:


> is that expand foam stuff your using?


yup great stuff expanding foam

edit : should mention great stuff is the brand name


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

got a bit more work done last night heres the beginning of the river feature


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Well apparently I have way to much free time on my hands as of yesterday morning my tank still basically looked like this










and here it is today










The funny thing is there is no real rush but once i started i couldn't stop


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

If you dont mind could you post the step's and material you used for that, thats interesting and im thinking of building one.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that looks really awsome ... i am in the same boat as timmyteam, that would be awesome if you could post all that. keep us updated


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I will try my best but will do it in another thread step by step to lay it out nicer rather than reposting the same images for the steps in here


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is very cool. Can't wait to follow your progress in your other thread.

It's amazing how much a tank can transform in the span of a day or two!

What lead you to dart frogs?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Mettle said:


> This is very cool. Can't wait to follow your progress in your other thread.
> 
> It's amazing how much a tank can transform in the span of a day or two!
> 
> What lead you to dart frogs?


Back when i first got into herps darts always fascinated the hall out of me but thought i could never give them a home to do them justice with the skills I had, well times have changed and with all the experience i have gained over the yrs me and my wife made the decision to give it a go . Neither of us were very happy with our reef anymore and after setting up a very basic viv for my daughter to get a whites tree frog we felt the bug bite and got infected with the urge to switch real quick

completed for now










Things are on hold till i get my head straight again

See my how to for explanation


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow uve got a lot done in a little amount of time


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Looks amazing. Good job.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wow that looks so amazing .... im really sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Yet another pic now its all about the waiting game


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice fog effect! I am curious to know how many/what kind of species of plants you have in the vivarium. I think it looks very nice!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Gear Wiz said:


> Nice fog effect! I am curious to know how many/what kind of species of plants you have in the vivarium. I think it looks very nice!


Currently 9 species of plants unsure of the names except for maybe the pothos and the prayer plant there aer 2 empty cups that I still need to fill one will be for a venus flytrap and not sure what will be in the other

Slide show 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/0603/00n...=1174514534.pbw


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

looks really awesome the wog is a nice effect ... how many frogs you putting in there


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

> currently 9 species of plants unsure of the names


How did you find the plants? I find myself looking through books to find names of plants with the same environment as the frogs. I am not sure how others do it though.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I am fortunate to have a friend who owns a flower shop and she took all my corals in trade for credit at her store she contacted her supplier and asked for tropicals that would do well in a wet environment and I took what he sent

I am not 100% sure that all the plants will do well but the directions on all said keep soil moist so hopefully they work out


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice job on ur dart vivarium


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I have *heard* that some foggers can cause issues with frogs, either by overheating the water or "sonic fogger" vibrate any water moloclue near it including the water inside of frogs. Gain though I can't back that up with 100% authority but it may be worth checking into for the frogs saftey. Croc will know best.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Omnius said:


> I have *heard* that some foggers can cause issues with frogs, either by overheating the water or "sonic fogger" vibrate any water moloclue near it including the water inside of frogs. Gain though I can't back that up with 100% authority but it may be worth checking into for the frogs saftey. Croc will know best.


You are completely right foggers such as the exo-terra ones or any of the small ones we are supposed to place in tank are seriously bad, I fried a fat tailed gecko with one. The one I have in there now is for appearance only and the tank has no inhabitants but I will be building my own fogger using an ultrasonic humidifier to create the fog outside of the tank and pumped in through hosing


----------

